# Budapest - Hungary



## nike7 (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## budapest7 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## shurik (Sep 9, 2005)

absolutely beautiful! i wish to visit one day!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

really pretty! 

looks like a city in switzerland lol!


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Budapest, 2010.05.09.



























































































More photos:
http://picasaweb.google.com/zsimi80/20100509Budapest#


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

More photos, taken today: http://picasaweb.google.hu/zsimi80/20100517Buda#


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

​
More pics here: http://picasaweb.google.hu/zsimi80/20090401BudapestVar

----------------


Budapest, Hűvösvölgy (Cold valley )



























Budapest, János-hegy. Alpinist?


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wanna see more? Click here (Picasa) : http://picasaweb.google.hu/zsimi80/20100605BudapestFlooding#
​


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Budapest, 2010.06.07.



































































































​
Want to see more? Click here (Picasa web): http://picasaweb.google.hu/zsimi80/20100607BudapestAgain#


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Weather was not really good 


























































































































































More pics and coordinates here: http://picasaweb.google.hu/zsimi80/BudaiVar#​


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Great pics of a great city, and excellent way of presentation... Keep on


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@zsimi: very nice photos of Budapest you got/found


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> @zsimi: very nice photos of Budapest you got/found



Thanks. These are my pics


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

Watch this: http://vimeo.com/707753


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

*2010.06.29.*






















































































































More pics on Picasa: http://picasaweb.google.hu/zsimi80/20100629Budapest​


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

This Parliament building is simply fabulous!!!


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

*2010.07.01.*








































































































































​
More pics from today: http://picasaweb.google.hu/zsimi80/20100701Budapest#


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

Budapest excellent as usual. Have you got some more?

What's the last building in the series, of a boat like shape?


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

artoor said:


> Budapest excellent as usual. Have you got some more?
> 
> What's the last building in the series, of a boat like shape?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Theatre_(Budapest)


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

I agree


Church of Mary Magdalene di lostajy, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest State Opera House di freestylee, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Andrassy Utca, Budapest di gpainter, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Statues on Millenary Monument, Heroes' Square, Budapest di gpainter, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Margaret island di Dorchie, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Margaret Island Water Tower di Mark1792, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

budapest: day 1, pest di stingoo, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest di Bernard_Morey, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Western Railway Station, Budapest di mystroh, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Kelati Station - Budapest di p medved, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest, Zoltán street di sovcsil, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest. Académie de musique Liszt. di henrye72, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

IMG_5994 di Alessandro Acernese, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Szabadság Híd di Sara Capparella, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Hősök tere di Sara Capparella, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Szabadság Híd di Sara Capparella, su Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

balthazar said:


> IMG_5994 di Alessandro Acernese, su Flickr



beautiful.. :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Onestamente di Sara Capparella, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest di 10Rosso, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Senza titolo  di Sara Capparella, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

2013-03-30 at 08-19-38 di Jeff Farr, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

2013-03-30 at 12-04-46 di Jeff Farr, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

2013-03-30 at 08-35-25 di Jeff Farr, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

_MG_1614 di stromnessdundee, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

_MG_1633 di stromnessdundee, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

P1030594 di londonflâneur, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

#budapest di HatM, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

P1030602 di londonflâneur, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

P1030583 di londonflâneur, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Simply Danube di skjmeng, su Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Légiparádé a város felett........Air Show over Budapest by katkaszabo, on Flickr​


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Budapest is on my must-visit list for European cities. Great-looking city.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

bp_02_mechwart_liget_0705_1226-i di Kósza, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Parliament tour di Jasmine Freemantle, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

City Park di Jasmine Freemantle, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Freedom Square - Red Army Memorial di Jasmine Freemantle, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

City Park - Vajdahunyad Castle di Jasmine Freemantle, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

budapest di adilekin, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

budapest di adilekin, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest - The Danube river di  ƒєrdγ , su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

BUDAPEST WALK di atipapa, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

the chain bridge, the beauty and the beast di dawvon, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Fisherman's Bastion, Budapest, Hungary di xoque, su Flickr


----------



## vegetable (Feb 5, 2010)

I've travelled quite a few countries in Europe, and I have to say Budapest had my favorite urban views. The city manages to really hug and integrate the Danube in a way that that Vienna doesn't particularly do for me (no offense to Vienna, another great city). People growing up with that there might explain why Hungary manages to produce so many water sports athletes.


----------



## MTLskyline (Sep 23, 2005)

Please keep the pictures of Budapest coming!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

[Group 1]-DSC_1123_DSC_1125-3 images di Robert Herczeg, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest 983982_285120268298644_457181316_n di leisuretrend, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

city view of budapest di erikalollipop, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Parlement di Samuel Raison, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

IMG_0399 di mikonop, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

183/365 - 02/07/2013 di oana-emilia, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

BUDAPEST di Viajes Quásar, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest di dansztanko, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest di dansztanko, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest di Majama2013, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

A tram in Budapest. di jnvilo, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

JoyNewbould-020 di joy_newbould, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

JoyNewbould-014 di joy_newbould, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

A view of Buda and Pest, Budapest. di jnvilo, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest di MHimmelrich, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest Parliament, Hungary di AngelaLambourn, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

River Danube, Budapest, Hungary di AngelaLambourn, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Szabadság (Liberty) bridge at night - front 7 di Romeodesign, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Parlamento Hungaro (Budapest) di dleiva, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

The Winter Palace di Dalton54, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Bastion By Night di Dalton54, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

DSCF1310 di gabrielmcsham, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

DSCF1325 di gabrielmcsham, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Senza titolo  di rétflajsz., su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Nyugati pályaudvar di ce1112, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Funicular View di hallieg, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

DSCF1273 di gabrielmcsham, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest - Statues & Street Furniture di Don Blandford, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest, Hungary di Don Blandford, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest, Hungary di Don Blandford, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest, Hungary di Don Blandford, su Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

An amazing city!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

094 di Evenstar12, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

192 di Evenstar12, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

IMG_0701 di [email protected], su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

IMG_0653 di [email protected], su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest Eye - view to the Basilica 2 (hdr) di Romeodesign, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest Eye - view to the Deak Ferenc square (hdr) di Romeodesign, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest: the Fisherman's Bastion and the Matthias Church with the Margaret bridge at the blue hour 1 di Romeodesign, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Budapest flood 2013 - sandbags and closed roads at the Buda side (hdr) di Romeodesign, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

image583 di Aaron Barwell, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

image422 di Aaron Barwell, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from Budapest :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Senza titolo  di Aleksandra Kojić, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Senza titolo  di konstriktion, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Senza titolo  di konstriktion, su Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Országház by CROMEO, on Flickr




Fireworks Show in Budapest on St. Stephen's Day 2014 August 20. - 9 by Romeodesign, on Flickr




Fireworks Show in Budapest on St. Stephen's Day 2014 August 20. - 11 by Romeodesign, on Flickr




Fireworks Show in Budapest on St. Stephen's Day 2014 August 20. - 12 by Romeodesign, on Flickr​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A GOLDEN CITY by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

DSC_0997 by hari.zsofi, on Flickr




Hungarian Parliment by World Trek Photography, on Flickr




Széchenyi Chain Bridge by Engine Shed, on Flickr




+P1160203 by rustamsad, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

2014_11__Budapest Week_431 by Rod Allsopp, on Flickr




Budapest 2013 by Atle Thu`s photoworld, on Flickr



Budapest 2013 by Atle Thu`s photoworld, on Flickr




Budapest, Hungary, August 2014 by Grant and Melanie, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest, Hungary by iz.mendoza, on Flickr




Budapest, Hungary by iz.mendoza, on Flickr




Budapest, Hungary by iz.mendoza, on Flickr




Budapest, Hungary by iz.mendoza, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

+P1160407 by rustamsad, on Flickr




+P1160408 by rustamsad, on Flickr




+P1160146 by rustamsad, on Flickr




+P1160321 by rustamsad, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

+P1160149 by rustamsad, on Flickr




+P1160152 by rustamsad, on Flickr




Budapest 2013 by Atle Thu`s photoworld, on Flickr




2013-09-13 12.36.28 by Atle Thu`s photoworld, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

St. Luckach furdo by rustamsad, on Flickr




Agro museum by rustamsad, on Flickr




+P1150775 by rustamsad, on Flickr




+P1150940 by rustamsad, on Flickr



Anonimus was the best notarius (i.e.writer of Magiar history) by rustamsad, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

budpaest by jofus, on Flickr


IMG_0979 by hjcurtisuk, on Flickr



Hungarian Houses of Parliament (Országház), Budpaest. by Molesworth II, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Danube River Front, Pest, Budapest. by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Buda river front, Budapest. by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr



Untitled by Molesworth II, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest by le_charly, on Flickr



Budapest by night by le_charly, on Flickr



Budapest by night by le_charly, on Flickr



Budpaest by night by le_charly, on Flickr​


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## solomun (Aug 29, 2014)

What building is that ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Budapest :cheers:


----------



## _blogen_ (Dec 17, 2014)

St Elizabeth church









photo: gu®iga56 on Panoramio


----------



## _blogen_ (Dec 17, 2014)

Sacred Heart of Jesus church









photo: Újvári Zsuzsi on Panoramio


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

solomun said:


> What building is that ?



*Bálna* (literally translate as Whale) and it is a Shopping and Cultural Center

more photos of it:


Budapest, Bálna Fantasy by kareszzz, on Flickr



Budapest - Balna from outside at night 2013 - 2 by Romeodesign, on Flickr




bálna by k a m o, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Margaret Bridge by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr



Untitled by zsoltszathmary, on Flickr



Sándor Palace by konde, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

View over Danube by konde, on Flickr



Bastion at Budapest by konde, on Flickr



Fisherman´s Bastion by konde, on Flickr



Szabadság híd by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Stunning Blue Yellow Red by riccsi, on Flickr



Peekin' under Margaret's skirt by riccsi, on Flickr



Reflection on the tram by riccsi, on Flickr



Liberty Bridge Golden hour by riccsi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Triple threat by riccsi, on Flickr



Buda and Pest by María Cletil, on Flickr



Hungarian Parliament by vieito, on Flickr



P1041665 by Flooo_11, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr



Budapest by elinor04, on Flickr



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Disz ter street in Budapest by stonejd1946, on Flickr



Sándor Palace Budapest by stonejd1946, on Flickr



Mix of cultures on Vaci Street by stonejd1946, on Flickr



Fun sculpture on Vaci Street by stonejd1946, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hungarian National Museum in Budapest by stonejd1946, on Flickr



Great Synagogue in Budapest by stonejd1946, on Flickr



Great Synagogue in Budapest by stonejd1946, on Flickr



Inner city parish church in Budapest by stonejd1946, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Elizabeth Bridge in Budapest by stonejd1946, on Flickr



Liberty Bridge and Gellert Hotel and Baths by stonejd1946, on Flickr



View of Budapest from St Stephen's Basilica by stonejd1946, on Flickr



View of Budapest from St Stephen's Basilica by stonejd1946, on Flickr



Academy of Science in Budapest by stonejd1946, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vaci utca shopping area in Budapest by stonejd1946, on Flickr



Vorosmarty Square in Budapest by stonejd1946, on Flickr



State Opera House in Budapest by stonejd1946, on Flickr



Budapest Keleti pályaudvar by Greg_Evans, on Flickr​


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Criticalhun (Feb 15, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/ttpixels/photos_stream



































































































































































https://www.facebook.com/tamas.toth.5891/photos


----------



## voight_kampff (Feb 25, 2014)

Budapest by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr

Néprajzi Múzeum, Budapest - Museum of Etnography, Budapest, Hungary by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr

Országház, Budapest - The Parliament of Hungary, Budapest by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr


----------



## Criticalhun (Feb 15, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/ttpixels/photos_stream









https://www.facebook.com/mag.veroni....1469695085./1115415471829998/?type=3&theater


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

beautiful city. I loved it .


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Great city in any sense


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr RudyMareelPhotography*​


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

Budapest by ALL.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **zczillinger*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **zczillinger* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **zczillinger* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **zczillinger* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **zczillinger* ​


----------

